# temps across the smoker reverse flow vs regular?



## jerseydrew (Aug 20, 2013)

i've heard over and over that a reverse flow has more even temps across the smoking area i am curious if anyone has actually taken the time to measure temp differences from left to right and left to right on top rack on both standard and reverse flow smokers?


----------



## bkleinsmid (Aug 20, 2013)

In my 200 gal butane tank offset, I get about a 20* difference in the 5.5' of C/C and about 15* hotter on the top rack.

Brad


----------



## jerseydrew (Aug 20, 2013)

bkleinsmid said:


> In my 200 gal butane tank offset, I get about a 20* difference in the 5.5' of C/C and about 15* hotter on the top rack.
> 
> Brad


thank you! and that is not reverse flow correct? so basically hotter by the firebox and hotter as you go higher in the chamber.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 20, 2013)

Both can be very even. A standard offset with a Baffle at the fire box and a set of tuning plates will be very even across the grates. A reverse flow just takes some of the tuning out of the picture. It also gives a good place to set water or drip pans. You can't/shouldn't cover tuning plates with pans, messes  up the temp evenness...JJ


----------



## bkleinsmid (Aug 20, 2013)

jerseydrew said:


> thank you! and that is not reverse flow correct? so basically hotter by the firebox and hotter as you go higher in the chamber.


Correct...... I do know that my intake is too small. I was told that if I make it the right size (which I will) that the air flow will move better and the temps should be more even.

Brad


----------



## ringtail bbq (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a 250 gallon reverse that I got a few months back.  I was running 15-20 degree difference between left and right.  By chance I adjusted the horizontal level up of the smoker and my temp went up on the left.   Had them both sitting at 250 for a couple hours. Smoking again tomorrow so I'll see if it holds true.  Also moved the plates on occasions to see if that made any difference.   It did, but I'm leaving them as they are now.  Together with no opening between them... JB


----------



## rlk438 (Aug 22, 2013)

image.jpg



__ rlk438
__ Aug 22, 2013





My reverse flow after opening the middle vent about an inch


----------

